# R. G. Stair



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you ever heard R.G. Stair from Walterboro SC on the radio?


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 18, 2009)

No, Rich. Tell us more.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Let the "last day prophet of God" tell you himself, or did I just spill the beans 

http://www.overcomerministry.org/


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

Last day prophet of God?

No thanks.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 18, 2009)

> "This is the LAST Generation! It's not coming. THIS is the generation that God is going to POUR out His Wrath upon. I'm telling you that Christ IS Coming!"
> 
> "Don't overlook the OBVIOUS! The Year 2000 IS the obvious. We haven't got any time Left."
> 
> ...



I'm sure there's also someone out there who considers the OVERCAPITALIZATION of words to be a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> > "This is the LAST Generation! It's not coming. THIS is the generation that God is going to POUR out His Wrath upon. I'm telling you that Christ IS Coming!"
> >
> > "Don't overlook the OBVIOUS! The Year 2000 IS the obvious. We haven't got any time Left."
> >
> ...



Or is it a sign that he hits the "caps lock" button while on an "inspired" rant.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 18, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Last day prophet of God?



An easy mistake. No, the last day-prophet. Works for hire, kinda like a day-laborer.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Last day prophet of God?
> ...



This would be overpayment:


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 18, 2009)

Perhaps we should encourage "Brother Stair" to join the PB so that he can comment on the "How Will the World End?" thread. Surely he knows the answer!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Perhaps we should encourage "Brother Stair" to join the PB so that he can comment on the "How Will the World End?" thread. Surely he knows the answer!



The 7 Thunders told him.


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2009)

Is this himself?


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 18, 2009)

Did he get a job at Footlocker?


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a site dedicated to him (if it's OK to post): Brother Stair


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Berean said:


> Is this himself?



I though orange was in and stripes were out. Sure looks like 'em. Maybe it's a guy with the same name and appearance trying to discredit his ministry.


----------



## Curt (Dec 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Perhaps we should encourage "Brother Stair" to join the PB so that he can comment on the "How Will the World End?" thread. Surely he knows the answer!



Perhaps we should encourage him to consider the Gospel of Jesus Christ!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we should encourage "Brother Stair" to join the PB so that he can comment on the "How Will the World End?" thread. Surely he knows the answer!
> ...



He seems to think he knows it and we do not


----------

